# Holy Weight Gain



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

So I admit I got into a comfort zone, despite being told I'd gain weight as my levels normaled, it took nearly a year for my levels to normal and I didn't gain an ounce. Now I've gained 20# since September 2011 (coincidentally, also when I was finally in the normal range).

Is it a futile effort, or is there something I can do to combat the gain? I've even met with the health educator @ my PCP office, and while I got a few good tips, she seemed to be missing the whole underlying thyroid issue causing the gain.

My history is in my signature. (if I figured that out correctly...)


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I lost a good bit of weight the last couple of months before my thyroidectomy and continued losing afterwards when I was on Synthroid. I couldn't seem to tolerate that drug and was switched to Armour and I am now gaining weight at an unbelievable rate...and I honestly do not eat that much.

I eat a late breakfast then have lunch mid-afternoon - I'll eat a piece of fruit or maybe a bowl of cereal or something light for supper but I've never been bad about soft drinks and snacking. My husband is a heart patient and I watch what we eat...but on occasion we do go out with friends or enjoy parties.

All in all, I think I eat a relatively healthy diet but I told my endocrinologist last week that I truly feel like a blimp! Sitting here right now I feel like I could pop and all I've eaten today was breakfast with coffee and one slice of a spinach quiche with a few strawberries and a glass of iced tea at lunch. I feel like I could pop! I hate feeling so bloated!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yup, I am expanding just like a balloon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> So I admit I got into a comfort zone, despite being told I'd gain weight as my levels normaled, it took nearly a year for my levels to normal and I didn't gain an ounce. Now I've gained 20# since September 2011 (coincidentally, also when I was finally in the normal range).
> 
> Is it a futile effort, or is there something I can do to combat the gain? I've even met with the health educator @ my PCP office, and while I got a few good tips, she seemed to be missing the whole underlying thyroid issue causing the gain.
> 
> My history is in my signature. (if I figured that out correctly...)


What med are you taking and how much?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

It's maddening isn't it?!?!

I'm a model eater during the working day, evenings @ home is more of a challenge b/c I have young kids who are picky eaters-- but I'm certainly not eating to the tune of 20#'s gained in that amount of time...

Hopefully I can just manage to maitian for a while.



I DClaire said:


> I lost a good bit of weight the last couple of months before my thyroidectomy and continued losing afterwards when I was on Synthroid. I couldn't seem to tolerate that drug and was switched to Armour and I am now gaining weight at an unbelievable rate...and I honestly do not eat that much.
> 
> I eat a late breakfast then have lunch mid-afternoon - I'll eat a piece of fruit or maybe a bowl of cereal or something light for supper but I've never been bad about soft drinks and snacking. My husband is a heart patient and I watch what we eat...but on occasion we do go out with friends or enjoy parties.
> 
> All in all, I think I eat a relatively healthy diet but I told my endocrinologist last week that I truly feel like a blimp! Sitting here right now I feel like I could pop and all I've eaten today was breakfast with coffee and one slice of a spinach quiche with a few strawberries and a glass of iced tea at lunch. I feel like I could pop! I hate feeling so bloated!


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

I am on Methimazole 30mg per day. I was on 40mg till December. I called in the office for a refill and they only refilled at 30 mg-- he hadn't discussed reducing the dosage w/me, but I figured he knew what he was doing when he called it in... I see him on Tuesday, so will ask about the dosage. Also on 60mg of propanolol per day, that never changed.

Oh, and also, one of my liver tests was flagged as high-- "alkaline phosphatase" (170 (range: 25-150). I know the meds can have an effect on liver function over time-- I'm not sure if this is one to be concerned over though. I have no basis for compaison for this as I seem to randomly get copies of my lab results.

Off to read the sites you referred-- thanks!



Andros said:


> According to your FREES, you are very undermedicated. You cannot lose weight like that. Frees ideally should be at about
> 75% of the range given by your lab.
> 
> What med are you taking and how much?
> ...


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Ugh. Me too. I undertand.
I live like an air fern and the weight will NOT come off.

I used to be in great shape. Sigh.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> I am on Methimazole 30mg per day. I was on 40mg till December. I called in the office for a refill and they only refilled at 30 mg-- he hadn't discussed reducing the dosage w/me, but I figured he knew what he was doing when he called it in... I see him on Tuesday, so will ask about the dosage. Also on 60mg of propanolol per day, that never changed.
> 
> Oh, and also, one of my liver tests was flagged as high-- "alkaline phosphatase" (170 (range: 25-150). I know the meds can have an effect on liver function over time-- I'm not sure if this is one to be concerned over though. I have no basis for compaison for this as I seem to randomly get copies of my lab results.
> 
> Off to read the sites you referred-- thanks!


Did not realize you were on anti-thyroid med. I thought you were on thyroxine replacement. That is my fault for I did not read your nice siggie you posted for all to see! Except for me; ROLF!!

Anyway, it looks like your FREES are too low and no doubt your doc will keep you there since you are being treated for hyperthyroid.

You could "try" the Atkin's Diet which could at least stop you from gaining weight which is what happened with me and believe me; that alone was a blessing.

But with numbers like that, I would not be too hopeful about weight loss.

How long have you been on the anti-thyroid med and are you considering RAI or ablation (surgical removal?)


----------

